# Do Teats/Bite Matter for 4-H Meat Goats?



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Does the teat structure/bite matter for 4-H meat goats? Does it depend on the judge?


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

I have shown in market for 4 years, I never even knew about teat structure and bite until I started getting interested in ABGA. 
So as far as I know, no.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

It shouldn't count. At all That fairs that I show at (About 2-3) they don't look at the teats or bite of the animal. I have been showing for 4 years...


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Shouldn't matter unless the fair says they are following abga breed standards. Just like you can show a 3 year old that hasn't kidded. i saw it last year with someone who was new and didn't have a buck and were afraid of the potential problems. Judge commented that they wish they were producing instead but still placed them 1st.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Nope. Our county open show or the 4-H show doesn't care about teats or bite. Interesting but they don't. They don't even look at them on market goats.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Not for market wethers but for production meat doe classes it does.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

They are only looking to see if they functional or if there is something that will have a negative effect on the does production potential.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So, it does depend on the judge? Some do check teats and some don't?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, It depends on who is judging. I have saw it done by some judges and not done by several. more than likely as long as the doe could nurse kids without problems and as long as their bite/teeth do not have an effect on how they eat than they are fine in a market doe class. Hope this helps


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok thanks. I was asked to judge a 4-H show this summer, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ok thanks. I was asked to judge a 4-H show this summer, which is why I'm asking.


 Yay!! You will enjoy it

I love the county fairs and seeing all the hard work the kids put into their projects.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

How exciting! I would just review the fairs rule book and see if they have anything set.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

That sounds like fun! Are you judging market classes or breeding classes?

For market animals (terminal animals for meat only) bite or teats do not matter no matter the sex of the goat. 

If it is breeding classes, bite and teat structure definitely should be considered. 

It has been 10 yrs since I have been in 4-H so things may have changed since then!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL. I'm not that stupid. :lol: Of course teats and bite don't matter on a market animal. :doh: :lol: I will be judging the whole meat goat show, so market goats and breeders. And showmanship. :shock: 

If it were completely up to me I'd be checking teats at least. I guess the best idea will be to ask the superintendent. I know the ABGA rules like the back of my hand but never showed in 4-H. That would have been helpful.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am sorry! I figured you would know...but you asked?!? And weren't clear what part of the 4-H market goats you were judging so I was covering the bases... Sorry! 

The reason I mentioned it is because we had some judges actually judge those things on market animals...it was usually between otherwise similar animals, but it still seemed wrong to use that as a distinguishing factor.

Anyways. Good luck and let us know how the experience is!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

PippasCubby said:


> I am sorry! I figured you would know...but you asked?!? And weren't clear what part of the 4-H market goats you were judging so I was covering the bases... Sorry!
> 
> The reason I mentioned it is because we had some judges actually judge those things on market animals...it was usually between otherwise similar animals, but it still seemed wrong to use that as a distinguishing factor.
> 
> Anyways. Good luck and let us know how the experience is!


Oh gosh it's totally fine.  I wasn't trying to make you feel bad. I was trying to be funny. I asked the question for "Meat" goats.... not "Market" goats.  I should have said market breeder goats.

Thanks! I will.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Fun! Is it a local show you are judging? I think showmanship is honestly the hardest to judge but it is my favorite to show in.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's in WA.


----------

